# lubricating



## J.R. (May 30, 2007)

hey there. my question is kinda stupid but i would like an answer

ive heard people say not to grease you barrel but is it okay to grease the action?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Only if you want it to freeze shut. Just a whisper of oil in actions. I may give my barrel a very light coating of oil after a good cleaning. Very light ...


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I use grease on a few of my rifles year round. These are the ones that have plenty of slop in the action. The rest I use oil. If you are going to put your guns away for a LONG time them grease is the only way to go as it will not run off the metal. If you are just going to let it sit for a short time then just a very light coat of oil will work. If it is going to be months them a heavier coat will be needed. Granted if it is very humid then you will need more protection.


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

Have any of you guys ever used a dry teflon wax instead of oil?
Good idea? Bad idea?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have never tried the dry wax stuff I have used the Hornady one shot and I never did like it. I thought the film was too thick and the 22 I used it on had FTF issues. I have also used militec-1 and that leaves a Teflon film behind and I really like it I use it for my PD gun. The bad part with this stuff is it does not offer rust protection. I oil at the end of the year on that gun so I do not feel it is an issue.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

for lubricant i second the militec. i used to use that stuff on my s.a.w., and they can be a ***** to keep lubed correctly, but after a few hundred rounds, this stuff just works better. another emergency lube that works awesome is dexron III tranny fluid. thats all i used before i found militec. just remember to keep it to a light film.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

In this day and age there are better alternatives. Oil and grease hold dirt and wear parts in your firearm. It's a little expensive, but I have my best luck with TSI301. Within the hour it will feel dry on your firearm, but it's still there. I have left my muzzleloader in the basement for a year with only this in the barrel. They recommend it from -95 to +450 degrees. I like it in the muzzleloader, because it will not fowl your powder. Still I always shoot a fowling load.
Another product for long term storage is corrosionX. It will withstand saltwater for a long time. I have one muzzleloader in the basement that I have not shot for eight years. About six years ago I swabbed it down with corrosionX and haven't taken it off the wall since. For rust prevention I don't think any of the others come even close to comparing. 
The only oil I use is Ultimalube from Wilson Combat. I use that in the slide of my Kimber 45. It's a heavy oil, and this firearm gets cleaned often.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hey Plainsman, do you happen to have any sort of internet link to those items you just mentioned? I did a quick search over at Midwayusa, and had no luck.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

TSI301 -- www.amgas.com

corrosionX -- www.corrosionx.com

When you think your muzzleoader is totaly clean a patch wet with TSI301 comes out brown like you had not cleaned yet. Clean the second time. It is advertised to reduce friction significantly.

CorrosionX has been tested with unclad iron in saltwater for up to one year.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks a bunch!!


----------

